# digital read problems



## bronzeo (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a 10D canon that I haven's used for over a year.  Just sitting in controlled environment the results of photos have degraded over 50%.  I tried 2 different cards, several quality settings, several light sources. All my photos are dull with red and green pixels through them. No time exposures, no dead spots. Could my CMOS be going bad?  Thanks


----------



## SCraig (Mar 10, 2013)

It's noise because your ISO is set to 1600.  Lower the ISO to around 200 and try again.


----------



## bronzeo (Mar 10, 2013)

You are correct.  I have not had that happen in my many years.  Thanks


----------



## SCraig (Mar 10, 2013)

bronzeo said:


> You are correct.  I have not had that happen in my many years.  Thanks



That's what the EXIF data in the photograph was showing.  I'd check your other settings to see what else someone changed for you.


----------

